

Sirius – Open Source Siri/Cortana Alternative for Linux - steviee
http://clarity-lab.org/claritube/introducing-sirius/

======
barbolo
Sirius would be a cool name if Siri didn't exist.

I'm just imagining if Linux was called something like Winds. It makes the
whole thing look like a cheap copy of the original.

Sorry, I can't take that sirius. Change the name!

~~~
QuercusMax
That was my first reaction as well. It's also bad because of Sirius radio.

Seriously (pun intended), come up with your own name!

------
espadrine
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:siBjE2U...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:siBjE2UmVPQJ:clarity-
lab.org/claritube/introducing-sirius/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

They also link to this paper: [http://clarity-lab.org/wp-content/papercite-
data/pdf/hauswal...](http://clarity-lab.org/wp-content/papercite-
data/pdf/hauswald15asplos.pdf)

It describes the system as a hidden Markov model combined with either a deep
neural network or a Gaussian mixture model which compute the probability of
state transitions, based on which the Viterbi algorithm computes the most
likely path in the tree, a sentence.

------
javindo
Whilst this is a great idea which I look forward to watching progress, Sirius
doesn't seem like the best name for this. It's very close to an existing
industry product in the same category and Apple certainly don't hold back in
trademark litigation.

~~~
sschueller
Also don't forget the satellite radio service that merged with XM radio. [1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirius_Satellite_Radio](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirius_Satellite_Radio)

~~~
aylons
Well, this is more distant. If we're at it, it is also the name of a particle
accelerator in Brazil:
[http://www.lightsources.org/news/2015/02/21/sirius-%E2%80%93...](http://www.lightsources.org/news/2015/02/21/sirius-%E2%80%93-new-
brazilian-synchrotron-light-source)

~~~
sschueller
It doesn't matter in the US. A large company will take you through the ringer
if there is any possibility of confusion even if they may not have a claim.

------
detaro
some previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9204954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9204954)

I'm really curious how well this works. If it does, it sounds like a great
starting point for building your own speech control systems -> most other
open-source solutions rely on online speech recognition services (mostly
google's)

~~~
IshKebab
Given all speech recognition systems except Google's kind of suck, I'm going
to guess it doesn't work very well.

You need a huge training database and a priori information (i.e. what are
people likely to be saying; think Google autocomplete) to do it really well.
They have neither.

------
rbanffy
I notice an almost accidental reference to the Sirius Cybernetics Corporation.

[http://hitchhikersguidetoearth.wikia.com/wiki/Sirius_Cyberne...](http://hitchhikersguidetoearth.wikia.com/wiki/Sirius_Cybernetics_Corporation)

------
shiggerino
I wish they'd use a standard build system and not a bunch of home-made
unportable scripts, so it would be a bit easier to give this thing a try.

[https://github.com/jhauswald/sirius](https://github.com/jhauswald/sirius)

------
avinassh
Has anyone tried this installing on their laptops and checked how it works?

I use OSX and some installation FAQ would have been nice for me. Even after
reading multiple times, I can't understand whether I should install Sirius or
Sirius Suite.

------
bcg1
nice name: sirius = siri + us

I like this effort a lot, and I think it would be really interesting to fork
it and make a personal version that people could customize with their own
information and thought processes.

This is my favorite aspect of the university system; I have no problems with
innovation through free market capitalism and profit motive, but its nice that
there is university infrastructure to support researchers and provide balance
for the times when profit motive is not enough. It is a shame that many
aspects of university have just become glorified vocational school debt
machines.

------
jesuslop
Any opinion on Kaldi vs RASR? (their open speech recognition technologies)

------
awalGarg
Looks like they got too much traffic due to Hn :/
[http://i.imgur.com/A2K9mDr.png](http://i.imgur.com/A2K9mDr.png)

------
higherpurpose
Why so Sirius?

Sorry, couldn't resist.

